# Any knitters on here - help please



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I'm stuck 

I only picked up the needles a year or so ago despite being taught the basics of knitting as a child (way back in the mists of time) and I'm learning all sorts of new stuff now with the help of online tutorials.

However - this one has got me beat and no amoung of Googling has produced any answers so here I am on the fount of all knowledge ...MHF...and I just know there will be some kind person who can sort this out for me.

I'm trying to knit a small 6 petal flower trim for a baby's hat. The pattern is in one of my knitting books (and I suppose this could contain a typo).

The pattern is just 8 rows and starts with 55 stitches.

I wont write all the rows here - it's row 8 (the last blooming row) that has got me flummoxed.

K2tog, *s2togk* repeat from * to * to last 2 sts, ssk. [7sts].

Now I'm fine with everything apart from 's2togk'......what on earth does it mean. I tried to slip 2 stitches together and knit them but then thats just the same as ssk isn't it? Also it doesn't decrease enough stitches to leave me with just 7 as stated.

On row 7, I have 19 stitches (correct) so the last row I have to lose 12 stitches somehow and I just cant see how to achieve this.

Can anyone tell me what *s2togk* might mean please.

Thanks for any help....it's doing my head in, I do hate to be beaten :x

Maura


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Maura,

Without getting the wool & needles out, this is only a sort of "guestimate."
If you k2together, then slip 2 together, then use the slipped stiches to knit the next two together? Easier said than explained!
I think you would get the same effect if you knitted 3 together until the last stich - this would give you 7 stitches. Or maybe you need to " pass the slipped stitches over the knitted stitch. 
Been trying to work it out with a ball of string and 2 artists brushes -  Didn't work well!

Hope this MAY help your problem.

Chris & Tilly.

   :roll:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

19 stitches:

K 2 together 1
slip two knit one 1
slip two knit one 1
slip two knit one 1
slip two knit one 1
slip two knit one 1
ssk 1


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Another total guess but perhaps it should read
k2, *sl2k, k2tog pass slip stitches over*

sl2k to me would mean slip next 2 stitches on to right needle using a knit action this actually twists the stitches.

I think this would reduce to 7

jan


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I would slip 2 stitches together knitwise. 
Janine

Just checked in my current Rowan book and they say the same.... slip 2 together as though kniting 2 together.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect!, its all gibberish to a mear man :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

My idea didn't work 

Try

sl2k= slip 2 stitches onto right needle using a knit action.

If the row reads:

K2tog * sl2k, k1, pass slip stitch over* to last 2 stitches sl1 k1 pass slip stitch over = 7 stitches

K2tog = 1 stitch
sl2k,k1 psso = 1 stitch
sl2k,k1 psso = 1 stitch
sl2k,k1 psso = 1 stitch
sl2k,k1 psso = 1 stitch
sl2k,k1 psso = 1 stitch
sl1k1psso = 1 stitch

Jan


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness - I really didn't expect so much help so quickly....thank you one and all.

I need to write the suggestions down and give them a go and will report back to you.

Here are the 8 rows in full exactly as printed in book so you can see why I am confused. They use abbreviations ssk, and k2tog throughout but not the one that is causing confusion anywhere else.

cast on 55 sts.
Row 1. (wrong side row)K.

Row 2. K1, *yo, k2, ssk, k2tog, k2, yo, k1*, repeat from * to * to end.

Row 3, P1, *P2, P2tog, P2tog tbl, P3*, repeat from * to * to end [43 sts]

Row 4, K1, *yo, k1, ssk, k2tog, k1, yo, k1*, repeat from * to * to end

Row 5, P1, *P1, P2tog, P2tog tbl, P2* repeat from * to * to end [31 sts]

Row 6, K1,*ssk, K2tog, K1*repeat from * to * to end [19 sts]

Row 7, P

Row 8, K2tog, *s2togK*, repeat from * to * to last 2 sts, ssk. [7 sts]

Cut yarn leaving a 20cm tail. Thread the tail onto a needle and slip through the remaining sts on needle to gather up centre of flower. Join side edges and sew centre of flower where required.........take 2 paracetalmol, 1 large brandy and lie down in a darkened room till the pain subsides and flashing lights disappear :twisted:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Respect!, its all gibberish to a mear man :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's quite often gibberish to me as well :roll: but I am learning and the girls on here are brill.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi did you get it sorted, I haven't been around on MHF for a few days so just catching up.

I did quite a few flowers last winter, got really back into knitting then.............I must get it all out again as I have three projects sat waiting.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Decreases remove stitches, narrowing the knitting. The most common ones you will find in patterns are K2tog (knit two together) and SSK (slip, slip, knit).


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Respect!, its all gibberish to a mear man :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :? Circular needles.....magic loop method..........steeking.....
cut and sew?......more gibberish for you.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Me too! Me too! I have started knitting again. Did a few scarves, two hats and am now trying my hand at a cardigan.
There is a great shop in Trim whose owner is a great help when I am in bother. She can knit, crochet and sew and her selection of wool is wonderful. 

Knit one, purl one, knit one, purl one. Pointy needles ready, guys! don't come to close!

Ca


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi did you get it sorted, I haven't been around on MHF for a few days so just catching up.
> 
> I did quite a few flowers last winter, got really back into knitting then.............I must get it all out again as I have three projects sat waiting.


Well I cheated to be honest and just fudged it by knitting 2 stitches together till I got to the end of the row and then just accepted that I had 9 sts left instead of 7. It is incredibly fiddly but does produce a lovely neat flat flower. I'll try to put some photos on.

I have since found another pattern where you knit the petals individually but on the same kneedle and then knit across the row to join them up. That worked quite well but the leaves did curl up more (nice if you want that effect) and there were lots of loose ends to sew in....which I hate. I think crochet flowers would be easier but I only know how to do the basic chain stitches and haven't got the hang of double and treble chains and how to shape and join the work up so that will have to wait.

It annoys me not to know what the abbreviation actually means though so I am going to ask on a knitting forum I belong to as there are lots of US and Canadian members on there and they might know.
The pattern comes from a book called 'Compendium of knitting techniques' by Betty Barnden which was a birthday present to me when I started knitting again.

Catherine....have you got the hang of circular needles and the Magic loop yet :lol: I'm still struggling with them. Have a baby's dress on the go on my first ever set of circular needles and keep putting it down as it is so tedious. Had to unravel it twice at the beginning - but I do hate to be beaten.
My knitting tally from 2010 to date is :
1 cable pattern chunky tunic for the daughter in law
1 short sleeve tunic for myself.
1 chunky knit jumper for grandson
scarf and ear flap hat for daughter
baby coat for friend's baby
3 beanie hats for family
jumper and hat in football team colours for friends baby
Baby cable knit beanie with flower for friends baby
baby dress - work in progress!!
Bobble tea cosy - half finished.

I find it keeps me from getting bored and I can watch TV and knit and relax in evenings.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*photos*

Couple of snaps taken on mobile phone so not brilliant. Hopefully they wont be huge...if they are I apologise but never quite got the hang of uploading photos :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi they are really nice. I intended later to get some wool and have a go at hour instructions. The ones you have made look fine to me though.

You have set me off wanting to get the needles clicking again LOL.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, they not too bad are they (for a cack hand like me anyway :roll: ).

I'm so glad I took up knitting again as I find it so relaxing in the evenings when the weather is bad and you can't get out and about or spend any time in the garden. I have always loved sewing and dressmaking and am quite good at that but knitting was never something I had practised.

I love looking on websites for free patterns (there are dozens of sites that give you patterns) just Google 'free knitting patterns', you will be amazed. I have been buying wool from Lid'l and Aldi stores whenever it comes in and have huge stash of wool now. The family, pleased to have ideas now on what to buy me for birthday or Christmas, are keeping me supplied with books, needles and accessories for knitting, so I'm well happy.

The little beanie hats only take a couple of hours to knit and my grandsons love them. The one in the photo is for the baby of a work colleague of my husband. He didn't know what to get her and this made an ideal little gift. I will get round to finishing the dress soon I hope, and so nice to knit for a little baby girl as it's all boys in my family.


So get those needles out because I need all the help I can get and if you have any patterns for flowers (easy ones) them please let me know.

Happy click-clacking
Maura


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary

That's it you've got me yearning! :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Maura

I have this book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flowers-Kni...4033/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294248247&sr=8-1

I haven't done any out of it though as so many are crochet. I did buy a book on crochet but can't seem to master it. If there are any you can see looking inside let me know and I can give you the instructions.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

ramblingon said:


> That's it you've got me yearning! :wink:


What for - baby girls or knitting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Perhaps we should start a knitting club :idea:

p.s. thanks for the link - I have bookmarked it as it has some really good ones on there. Sadly still nothing for s2togk 

Maybe it just means slip 2 together and knit them - but thats daft isn't it? surely that would be the same as knit 2 together and that wouldn't have reduced the 19 sts to 7....oh well never mind. I've finished it now and it looks fine....these things do niggle away at you don't they?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Look at this*

Just found this pattern which contains the dreaded s2togk abbreviation but it also has an explanation for it.

It says it means slip 2 tog knitwise!!!!!!!!!!

The way I read that is to slip 2 sts onto right hand needle as if knitting them but obviously I am wrong because you have to knit them together somehow don't you. Oh Lord I am confusing myself and it's bound to be really obvious and I will feel stupid 

http://www.boomerknits.com/uploads/Squares_Squared.pdf

Edit:
This website offers really good explanations for knitting and crochet terms. - just found it.

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/terms.html


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Look at this*



mauramac said:


> Just found this pattern which contains the dreaded s2togk abbreviation but it also has an explanation for it.
> 
> It says it means slip 2 tog knitwise!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


As a mere male is this table of knitting terms any help?
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/abbrev.guest.cfm?StartRow=281&PageNum=8

Sl 2 tog knitwise: Insert needle into the next 2 stitches on left hand needle as if to knit 2 together then slip both stitches onto right hand needle without knitting them.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Look at this*



rayc said:


> mauramac said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this pattern which contains the dreaded s2togk abbreviation but it also has an explanation for it.
> ...


I would say that that is the way I would read it. Slipping two over at a time, with the needle pointed in a knitwise direction rather than purlwise.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Mauramac

I did the reduce from 19 stitches to 7 stitches as I described earlier in the post and it worked giving a twisted loop.

I think there was a mistake and it should read
*s2togk, k1, psso*

Slip the next 2 stitches onto the right needle using a knit action ( that is as opposed to purl action), then knit 1 and pass the 2 slipped stitches over.

I'm busy knitting bootees to finish the layette for our next grandchild all in washable Merino wool.

Next on the list is a hat for our grandaugther. I made her brother a helmet with flaps to keep his ears warm. She wants the same but blue outside and pale green inside but with lights!!! They have such lovely ideas. Anyone know where to get small lights to add to a hat?

Jan


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

You have mastered a big part of reading a knitting pattern - you realised it may be wrong!!  

I knit and crochet and would be happy to help out anyone at a rally.

Off to Shepton tomorrow, no others booked so far but am open to suggestions regarding meeting up.

I am in Bristol now but all my yarn, patterns, hooks and needles are in Cardiff at present, you have all made me really want to go and get them 8)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> You have mastered a big part of reading a knitting pattern - you realised it may be wrong!!
> 
> I knit and crochet and would be happy to help out anyone at a rally.
> 
> ...


A knitting and nattering rally would be good LOL.

I made the mistake of buying some wool, well two lots actually for my little Grandaughter leggings and dress, I think I could knit the dress etc but hadn't realised it all had to be finished with crochet. I guess that is two lots of wool that will sit in the carrier bag............until she is too old to wear the outfits LOL.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

https://www.ravelry.com/account/login

Hello again....have been reading through and thought I would put link to this superb website.......everything every knitter/crocheter... could or would need. Oodles of free patterns, lots to admire and inspire....a world wide knitting community...wonderful.

Teresa


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Twilight said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/account/login
> 
> Hello again....have been reading through and thought I would put link to this superb website.......everything every knitter/crocheter... could or would need. Oodles of free patterns, lots to admire and inspire....a world wide knitting community...wonderful.
> 
> Teresa


My daughter is a member on the Ravelry website. She was a non-knitter until 5 years ago when she taught herself to knit again (she had been taught at school) so she could make something for her older sister who was then pregnant. Now 5 years on she makes fabuous clothes, knitted her own wedding veil in a silk thread finer than sewing cotton and now makes up her own patterns. She has also recently started to spin from fleeces, so dyes and spins her own wools.

I am sure she will have a book that explains your dilemma Mauramac. Feel free to post here or pm me if you want me to ask her to check it for you. She has made many kiddies garments so may even have the same pattern as you if you want to let me have the details. Normally all abbreviations are explained at the beginning of the pattern. Is that not the case with your pattern?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I seemed to have sparked off a lot of interest with my little problem and I am so grateful for all your help and advice. I tell everyone who will listen what a great website this is and how lovely everyone (well 99%) on here is. I have never yet posted a plea for help that wasn't answered and solved.

First of all .....Jan (Bozzer). I think you did solve it for me originally and I just didn't see it clearly at the time - sorry for that and huge thanks for your patience.
This is how the problem abbreviation is listed though with no mention of psso. so you can see how confusing it is to a novice.
Abbreviations:
*s2togk- slip 2 together knitwise*

I also have learned a lot from websites and have belonged to Ravelry for a while now. I did mention how helpful online websites were at the beginning of this thread but didn't mention names of sites at the time. Can I add to Ravelry the following>
lionbrand.com
knittingforums.com
stitch'nbitch.org
creativeknittingmagazine.com
the list of websites with free patterns is quite long so will just mention that knittingpatterncentral.com is also a great source for help and patterns.
You Tube for tutorials is brilliant although the crochet ones are still too quick for me to pick up, the knitting ones have helped enormously. I cant understand the American way of knitting at all but even their tutorials help to show you techniques.

*Big big thanks for all the replies and advice and I hope you all get those needles out and enjoy the fun of knitting and if a late starter like me can do it - well anyone can.*

Finally.........Huge lesson for me and one every beginner should be told is DONT trust patterns to be perfect. As Tricia (Tokkalosh) said they do make mistakes and in future I will be checking on the websites for the 'correction' pages before I start another project.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi all love this thread, always have something 'on the go' had a bit of a clear out recently and found.

1 only partly knitted 'hoodie'for a baby, he was 4 at Christmas 

1 newborn baby cardi, half done, he was 1 at christmas, and is already too big for the one above when I finish it  

1 baby dress, only has a few ends to darn in, baby graduates next year    

Can't understand why John thinks I will never finish his Aran sweater :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*What we wish we knew from the start*



suedew said:


> Hi all love this thread, always have something 'on the go' had a bit of a clear out recently and found.
> 1 baby dress, only has a few ends to darn in, baby graduates next year


Oh blimey - great to hear that I'm not the only one who does that. I sweated my way through a complicated (for me) pattern to produce a very nice tunic top and it's still sitting there waiting to be sewn together.

Why do we do that?

Personally I hate sewing garments up and as for weaving in all the loose ends aaaaagh.

I have just started to knit my loose ends in with the knitting as I go now and it's such a great idea (picked up from one of the knitting forums) that I wish I had known about it right from the start.

*What handy tip do you wish you had known about when starting out for the first time.*

I'll start the list with:-

Knitting in loose ends as you go.
Having a needle size converter (having inherited lots of old size needles)
Knowing that patterns can contain errors :roll:

Over to you..................


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Knitters*

 Any one out there want to get rid of the odd wool balls as my wife has taken up knitting dog blankets for the rescue home in Carcassonne as I no longer need any more woollies!!If you are in Spain at the meet can collect then or quite happy to call in any where on the way back through Spain on the coastal route from April. She would be very grateful (not to mention the doggies!) and it will keep her quiet for hours....!!


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

What a great idea - hope you get some response.
I have been knitting tiny little hats and jackets for premature babies which were requested on Radio Kent and it is great to do something you know will help.

I must ask the people at Battersea Dogs home overspill centre here in Kent if they need blankets for the dogs as I have lots of odds and sods to use up. 

Thanks for suggestion.

Deeply envious of your location


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Maura, thanks again for starting this thread, I have only been knitting for a few weeks, so I haven't any tips to pass on, am on a steep learning curve myself. I am lucky that the owner of my local wool shop is so kind, so I know that when it comes time to sew up the cardi that I am making at the moment, I will have all the help I need and she will make sure that it gets finished.
I am bad at sewing, it makes me anxious, but she knows this and is going to hold my hand through the process. 
I plan to finish every project before I start another. 
I met a lady in the shop yesterday and she crochets little hats and baby cardis which are sold at craft fairs and the money is donated to a children's charity. So many people giving of their time and energy to help others. 

Keep on clicking. 
Ca


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> Maura, thanks again for starting this thread, I have only been knitting for a few weeks, so I haven't any tips to pass on, am on a steep learning curve myself. I am lucky that the owner of my local wool shop is so kind, so I know that when it comes time to sew up the cardi that I am making at the moment, I will have all the help I need and she will make sure that it gets finished.
> I am bad at sewing, it makes me anxious, but she knows this and is going to hold my hand through the process.
> I plan to finish every project before I start another.
> I met a lady in the shop yesterday and she crochets little hats and baby cardis which are sold at craft fairs and the money is donated to a children's charity. So many people giving of their time and energy to help others.
> ...


I too am terrible at sewing but somehow sewing up knitted things seems a lot easier, although I have to say it is the bit I least like.

One tip if you are starting out, or starting again and have to start building up a new set of different size needles etc. pop in the charity shops and ask, as they don't have them out in the shop for health and safety reasons.

I got a few sets and much prefer them to some of the longer needles that you seem to be able to get in the shops these days (also couldn't work at all with the bamboo ones) years ago I had a set of the old size 8 that I loved, when I stopped knitting they went along with all my other needles at a car boot, when I started again last Spring I got an identical pair in the charity shop. I even wondered if they were my old ones LOL.

I just found the modern needles too long to manouvre.

I was reading about the new trend for interchangeable needles that come in sets, has anyone got those ?


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

Pleased to see this thread for the knitters, I have just started again after years of doing squares for nursing home blankets. I am doing a pair of socks in brightly coloured wool for myself on 4 needles - not the easiest thing to attempt but just fancied it. I have been struggling today to get the tension right as its coming up small but I don't want to buy any more needles so I have adjusted the number of stitches to see if that will help.

Happy clicking

Jan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

An update 

Our Grandaughter (age 3) requested a warm hemet like her brothers but blue on the outside and light green inside.

Blue is Debbie Bliss Donegal Aran, left over from a jumper and inside a light green is Merino wool bought locally.

The light is from ebay and a cap light £3.00 ish. You can get lights to add to clothing but they are programmed etc and would be really expensive.

Here's the results


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Last year finished this blanket....now silly me thought I would use Debbie Bliss cash merino....hmm! rather expensive on hindsight. Cost over £60...will not be doing that again but more recently I have found Stylecraft yarns that have 20% wool/80 acrylic... I was a tad sceptic but it knits up lovely and best yet..the jumper am knitting hubby only costing £15.98...2 big 400grm balls at £7.99 each.

Oh dear...haven't got the hang of doing photos yet...duh!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Twilight

I'm lucky living in W Yorkshire we still have a few mills. Couple of miles away is an old mill selling knitting yarn. The Donegal was half price. The Merino wool was £2.75 for 50g again spun locally.

There's a good CL nearbye at £5/£8 a night if you are passing!!

Jan


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

bozzer said:


> Hi Twilight
> 
> I'm lucky living in W Yorkshire we still have a few mills. Couple of miles away is an old mill selling knitting yarn. The Donegal was half price. The Merino wool was £2.75 for 50g again spun locally.
> 
> ...


Oh drool drool Donegal Tweed...I have been hampering after making a long line coat jacket...but the price to buy and knit was well over £100.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me what the difference would be knitting a chunky wool, to an Aran pattern or visa versa. A lady in a wool shop did tell me but I can't remember which way round it was that one would come out bigger using the same pattern.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what the difference would be knitting a chunky wool, to an Aran pattern or visa versa. A lady in a wool shop did tell me but I can't remember which way round it was that one would come out bigger using the same pattern.


If you knit the Aran pattern with chunky wool the garment will be bigger.

At one time i made baby jackets, new born size by using 4 ply wool and a double knit patttern, don't think modern babies are that small now unless premmies.

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Sue, it's just that I saw some nice Aran, and have a pattern for a little girls Aran bolero. I did this pattern last year for my Grandaughter and it has been a really useful little jacket.

She has just about grown out of it, so I might be better to stick to doing it in the right wool but a bigger size.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had a thought, you could always use thicker wool and smaller needles. 
However as you have had success with the pattern before i would be inclined to do a bigger size with the right wool.
Sue


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello...you need to do a swatch to work out which size needles to use for the chunky yarn. So you would need to get the same stitch and row size as given for said yarn but as already put on smaller needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks to both of you......I think I am going to go with the correct wool ESP as there are loads of stitches to pick up for the bands. I am going for the saw option lol.

I think we should keep this knitting topic going lol so that it doesn't. Drop off the forums :wink:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have back, two fronts and sleeves sewn up on my cardigan, but am not happy with how the seams look. With the increases on the sides I found it very hard to make it look straight and neat and I think some of it will have to be unpicked. 

I have never done the sewing up part before and got some help from the lady in the Wool Shop who is a great kntter but they look a bit 'rough' to me. Am disappointed, because the knitting itself looks nice. 

Ca


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can be difficult sometimes getting it to look right. 
Have you used a flat seam,( edge to edge a bit like matching wallpaper), or backstitch?
They give very different finishes.
I usually flat seam as i find backstitched seams uncomfortable to wear.
Sue


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

This is weird! I have been having a read and thought 'What a nice thread' (excuse the pun). But it made me a bit broody...... got no kids except past fostered ones and pensioned off now.

I'm very close to foster kids children but they are all growing up. Anyway, I was having a look tonight when the phone went - oldest foster son who is well into his 40's called to say new baby is on the way for June!

So I will be back in business it seems. Off out tomorrow to get some wool.........


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I love knitting and have knitted for many years but have arthritis now and struggle to do much. I am hoping once we get to France that my hands will improve and I can do some more.

Ca, if you struggle to sew in sleeves, try knitting on 1 long circular needle (in the round). That gives minimal sewing at the end and nice tidy shaping lines. Patterns can be found on Ravelry if you need to see what to do.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Vardy, delighted to hear your news.
My SIL knits quite a lot, she does jumpers and cardigns for a children's charity, might be something youcould do, or tiny ones for Special care baby units for the prem babies.
Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi thanks to both of you......I think I am going to go with the correct wool ESP as there are loads of stitches to pick up for the bands. I am going for the saw option lol.
> 
> I think we should keep this knitting topic going lol so that it doesn't. Drop off the forums :wink:


OOhhps I posted that on my I Pad and it has changed 'easy to saw' :lol:

Great news Vardy.........you will be really excited knitting for the new baby, there are some lovely patterns these days too.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi some of you may be interest in the Lidl offers from tomorrow.

Needles wools etc also there was showing a craft light with magnifying on the leaflet, but I can't seem to bring it up on the website at the moment. Although I am sure it was there earlier......around £34 not sure how that compares with normal shops.

http://www.lidl.co.uk:80/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=17975

*Edit I have found the light now..........often seen folk using these in motorhomes and caravans.
http://www.lidl.co.uk:80/cps/rde/xchg/SID-EF6012E2-E6466FB4/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_18057.htm


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Update. . I finished the cardigan, and got it sewn together. The seams are a little bit lumpy and uneven in places, but mostly only so I would notice. It is lovely and has already been admired. I have started a Chanel-style boxy cardigan in a gorgeous shade of red. I have the back, front left and half the front right done. 
I am going to a knitting workshop in my local library tomorrow morning. I am really enjoying the knitting, it is so addictive and relaxing. I am looking forward to improving my skills and making nice things for myself. 
Ca


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the up date......I still haven't seemed to have time to do so, although my fingers are itching lol less time on MHF might help lol.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I did get the needles out and have done a jacket and hat along with a bolero style cardi for my 2 year old Grandaughter. I find it's so relaxing to do whilst in the motorhome but once home somehow don.t seem to have the time to spare.

Anyway I came across a brilliant little pattern on the Internet for knitted flowers, I have varied mine with different size needles etc the basic pattern is on this link.

http://yarnbox.blogspot.com/2005/07/flower-pin-free-pattern.html

I also tried another posters suggestion after the last row......I then did a further increase row on every stitch and then when casting off, I knitted two together on every 7th stitch it's come out really well.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have found several half finished/barely started projects  
Plan to get to grips with them soon.


Sue


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Don 't laugh I have just finished knitting my darling hubby a jumper...oh yes its only taken me 21 years to get round to doing one for him. I used aran Stylecraft big balls  ...very cheap just £16 to make and he's a 44" chest so lots of knitting but am very pleased. My friend put me onto Stylecraft yarns and must say am very pleased with it..it is 25% wool.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Twilight said:


> Don 't laugh I have just finished knitting my darling hubby a jumper...oh yes its only taken me 21 years to get round to doing one for him. I used aran Stylecraft big balls  ...very cheap just £16 to make and he's a 44" chest so lots of knitting but am very pleased. My friend put me onto Stylecraft yarns and must say am very pleased with it..it is 25% wool.


Well show us a photo of it then so we too can admire it!


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope this works.......ta da


----------



## 124092 (May 30, 2009)

Hi

have tried it out to get 7 sts on needs from 19

k2tog *slip 2 sts onto needle, k1, then pass 2 slip stitches over* repeat to last 2 sts, s1 stitch and pass slip over - this makes 7 sts left.

Hope this helps

kind regards

Christina


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Twilight said:


> Don 't laugh I have just finished knitting my darling hubby a jumper...oh yes its only taken me 21 years to get round to doing one for him. I used aran Stylecraft big balls  ...very cheap just £16 to make and he's a 44" chest so lots of knitting but am very pleased. My friend put me onto Stylecraft yarns and must say am very pleased with it..it is 25% wool.


Its funny that you should mention stylecraft yarns, this time last year I bought a beautiful pink chunky in stylecraft. It has been untouched until last week when we were away, so I have just about completed a chunky cardi for my Grandaughter in it and it is beautiful and soft and looks lovely so far.

For any of you looking for a bright knitting bag, larger Tescos have a lovely gardening bag priced at £5 but when I got to the checkout it came up at £4 and is really ideal for knitting yarns and patterns etc as it has pockets on the side and elastic etc take a look as others are talking about them too. It also comes with some handy gardening gloves.
http://www.ukscrappers.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?threadid=309845


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Bumping up this thread*

Hi fellow knitters,
Have just caught up on some of the older posts and delighted to read about your tips and projects.
I have been knitting baby clothes despite not having any babies to knit for - and now a friend of my daughters has had a tiny little prem baby so I have been able to indulge myself and knitted a few pieces for her. 
After I have knitted a large item I love to do some small things like hats and fingerles mitts, baby clothes etc - so satisfying to start and finish something in a few days instead of months :roll: 
Also have recently joined a knitting club which meets fortnightly in our local library - this serves 2 purposes. Its a nice way of meeting new people and socialising and it helps support the library which is under threat of closure  If we can prove it is really getting used by the locals then there is hope of saving it.

My latest gripe: I am knitting a hat in the round on circular needles and chunky wool. It came in a pack I bought from Lidl' or Aldi's and is lovely wool and when knitting it looks like it is 'felted' if you know what I mean. Anyway the wretched stuff keeps twisting back on itself and is a real bugger to knit with.
Does anyone have any ideas how to stop this? I have Googled for help but could only find tips about keeping balls of wool separate when using 2 or more colours. Thats not my problem - it's just one ball of wool that sort of winds up on itself. Every couple of rows I have to dangle the hat upside down and watch it spin round as the working yarn untangles but it twists again within seconds.......very very frustrating.
Would love to keep this thread going so anyone out there still knitting - please join in


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

save


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

It could just be the way the ball has been wound.
If you don't mind a join in your work then it might help to cut the yarn and rewind the ball.
It is often better to start a ball of wool from the centre but it is not always easy to find the end in there and it would probably not help if the ball is badly wound anyway.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't do knitting so I can't help, but last year I started crocheting and then I started tatting. I find it so relaxing in fact I don't think I can watch TV without something to stitch in my hands. :roll: 

Frank


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I agree totally Ken - when I finish a project I am itching to get another on the go straight away. I like to do one big item and then lots of little ones as I do get bored sometimes when there's a lot of stocking stitch involved. I prefer a pattern which keeps me on my toes.

I have been trawling the knitting websites and it seems this is quite a common problem - although some makes of yarn seem more prone than others. Following some advice found on ravelry.com I made up a sort of spindle to hold the ball of wool on. Very Blue Peter in design but it really helps.
You need one shoe box and one long knitting needle (long enough to go across the shoe box horizontally. Insert needle in side centre and push through to other side all the way through. Then withdraw needle about half way and push it through the centre of your ball of wool (carefully) so it is impaled on needle. Re insert the needle into the hole and voila you have a spinner. This very techie guy explained all about the weaving process and physics etc 8O and claimed it is better to draw the yarn from the side not the centre so I made up my shoe box spindle and tried that.

It worked fine for a few rows but then a few small twists started to appear - it was then I realised that I use my little finger as a tension guide and I am pretty sure this is causing the twists. I find it really hard to stop using my little finger and the stitches looked looser when I did, so now I just let the hat dangle to untwist every so often. The shoe box definitely helps though.
If my explanation is too confusing let me know and I'll post a piccie.
The other plus to this is that the hat and remaining yarn all fit nice and snug in the box and with lid on it keeps it nice and clean & tidy


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Great to read how you went some way to solving the problem. Sounds as if the yarn has been over spun. When I make cords from yarn you know you've done enough turns when the yarn twists on itself.

I'm away at present without any knitting - a conscious decision but I'm missing it. Did so much pre Christmas that my fingers were aching!!

Frank like the sound of the tatting. My mum used to always have some on the go. Did manage to do a simple pattern but unfortunately have forgotten and mum no longer is with us to re instruct. She must have made a better job at teaching me to knit as when I was about to be a Granny 5 years ago I picked up the needles and it all came back to me. Didn't do any for my boys as mum did it all I did the sewing.

Great to follow this thread.

Jan


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Bumping up this thread*



mauramac said:


> Hi fellow knitters,
> 
> My latest gripe: I am knitting a hat in the round on circular needles and chunky wool. It came in a pack I bought from Lidl' or Aldi's and is lovely wool and when knitting it looks like it is 'felted' if you know what I mean. Anyway the wretched stuff keeps twisting back on itself and is a real bugger to knit with.
> Does anyone have any ideas how to stop this? I have Googled for help but could only find tips about keeping balls of wool separate when using 2 or more colours. Thats not my problem - it's just one ball of wool that sort of winds up on itself. Every couple of rows I have to dangle the hat upside down and watch it spin round as the working yarn untangles but it twists again within seconds.......very very frustrating.
> Would love to keep this thread going so anyone out there still knitting - please join in


Hi Mauramac

Don't rewind the ball of wool as suggested just find the other end of the wool inside the ball and start knitting with that. This will also keep the ball from rolling around all over the place as you knit.

Regards Christine


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are a few examples of my crocheted doilies


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

And a couple more, Frank


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

It's over a year since anyone posted on here. Are you all still knitting?
I have just started knitting again after a number of years. Only small things like wristwarmers and gloves and hats. I use ravelry website and downloaded some patterns to my kindle. Great stuff! I now have many small balls of leftover wool, so keeping them in a bag together with a small pair of 4mm knitting needles . I hope to start knitting the 10 stitch blanket (pattern on ravelry) in the Campervan on my summer hols. It will only be a Campervan project as the blanket gets bigger and not so easy to carry around. It will be interesting to see how many Campervan holidays/years it will take to make a decent size blanket???? 
Has anyone tried this pattern?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hadn't heard of the 10 stitch blanket so just had a look - interesting but I wonder how easy it is to join it as you go round? not my strongest point in knitting.
You have reminded me I need to finish a couple of little baby jackets and hats that I started a couple of weeks ago then got distracted from
Chris


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Grandma said:


> It's over a year since anyone posted on here. Are you all still knitting?
> I have just started knitting again after a number of years. Only small things like wristwarmers and gloves and hats. I use ravelry website and downloaded some patterns to my kindle. Great stuff! I now have many small balls of leftover wool, so keeping them in a bag together with a small pair of 4mm knitting needles . I hope to start knitting the 10 stitch blanket (pattern on ravelry) in the Campervan on my summer hols. It will only be a Campervan project as the blanket gets bigger and not so easy to carry around. It will be interesting to see how many Campervan holidays/years it will take to make a decent size blanket????
> Has anyone tried this pattern?


Yes still busy knitting all sorts of stuff, fingerless gloves, texting gloves (very funny that one - just the index finger open at top to allow daughter to keep warm whilst texting :lol: ) Hats. cowls, scarves, baby clothes. Mostly patterns from Ravelry - all free and pretty easy to follow.
Just been given a Toyota Knitting machine which I'm going to put on EBay and sell (hopefully) for Great Ormond Street Hospital as my grandson is a patient there and has just had major surgery to his leg....this will be his 5th op since he was a baby and he is now 13. We try to donate to the hospital - they do amazing work.
I have seen an identical one here 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toyota-KS...rafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item2ec7a5685f so I just need to check mine out and see how it compares.
I'll take a look at the 10 stitch blanket as I have heaps of wool to use up.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I have just gone back and re-read all the posts and it's great to see how many people have started knitting again after reading the messages on here.
I can't remember who it was who had problems sewing her seams but could I suggest mattress stitch. If you google it there are lots of tutorials and video links which will show it clearly - it's too hard to explain in words but actually it is really easy to do once you get the hang of it. It produces a lovely seam and not bulky so give it a go.
Happy Knitting  

p.s. I'm so cross I have lost my lovely avatar


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

try www.loveknitting.com
great site!!

my sons!!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

am really back into my knitting now, mostly Aran sweaters for John and our grandsons.
He was trying to be funny and told the 6 & 7 years old that if they didn't behave he would get Gran to knit them a jumper like his, they were delighted to play up, shouting will you gran, please!
May be doing some baby stuff too as grandchild 7 is on the way.
Find it very therapeutic and relaxing, also difficult to snack or bite my nails whilst knitting, extra benefit.
Also use websites for patterns may have a look at the blanket pattern, but still crocheting one i started nearly 40 years ago  
Sue


----------

